# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  pll 2,5Watt και linear 50Watt

## liat

Πωλείται πομπός στα FM, αποτελούμενος από δύο ξεχωριστές κατασκευές:

1. Το pll που διακρίνεται για την ποιότητα, ενώ δεν απαιτεί περαιτέρω συντονισμό (broadband λειτουργία).
Στο τελικό στάδιο χρησιμοποιεί το 2N3553.
Έχει άριστη ποιότητα ήχου με δυνατότητα επιλογής προέμφασης μεταξύ 50, 70us ή flat.
Η ισχύς του είναι ρυθμιζόμενη από 0-2,5 watt.
Η επιλογή της συχνότητας επιτυγχάνεται με rotary encoder.

POWER OUTPUT:    0-2.5W BROADBAND
OUTPUT FREQUENCY:    87.5-108MHZ
FREQUENCY STEPS:    50KHz FROM LCD
FREQUENCY SELECTION:    FRONT PANEL LCD SYSTEM
FREQUENCY CONTROL:    PHASE LOCKED LOOP (PLL)
UNLOCK PROTECTION:    UNLOCK POWER DOWN
AUDIO FREQUENCY RESPONSE:    50Hz~15KHz
PRE-EMPHASIS:    SELECTABLE 50, 75 uS, OR FLAT
COMPOSITE INPUT LEVEL:    0.5Vp-p FOR ±75KHz DEVIATION
DC POWER:    13.5~15V DC 500mA MAX
FREQUENCY STABILITY:    BETTER THAN ±200Hz (FINE ADJUSTMENT AVAILABLE)
RF OUTPUT IMPEDANCE:    TYPE (50 OHMs)
HARMONIC FILTERING:    BETTER THAN -50dBC
SPURIOUS EMISSIONS:    BETTER THAN -85dBC

Αναλυτική παρουσίαση http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=88182

   

2. Το linear ισχύος 50 watt με το mosfet MRF171A, που απαιτεί στην είσοδό του ισχύ της τάξης του 1 watt, με τάση 24Vdc.

OPERATING FREQUENCY: 87.5-108MHZ
POWER OUTPUT: 50W MAX
POWER DRIVE: 1-1.5W MAX
HUM AND NOISE: >-75DB OR BETTER
24 HOUR OPERATION
THERMAL PROTECTION
POWER SUPPLY 24-27V DC / 5A MAX

Αναλυτική παρουσίαση http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=88185

   

Τιμή *420,00 euro*.

Επισημαίνεται ότι *πωλούνται ως ζεύγος*, όχι μεμονωμένα.

Αποστέλλονται πανελλαδικά έπειτα από πλήρη εξόφληση μέσω τραπεζικής κατάθεσης.
ΔΕΝ αποστέλλονται με αντικαταβολή και δεν γίνονται δόσεις.
Τα έξοδα αποστολής θα βαρύνουν τον αγοραστή.

Εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος μέσω πμ.

----------


## lepouras

νέα τιμή. 

*360 ευρώ*

----------

